# New Game: Capi City [Announcement]



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

Important: For those of you that already have it from earlier during testing, the version is out of date. Please uninstall the old one and install this file. It's got the capability to use custom servers, custom icons, and has better response.

_Notice: If anyone's interested in trying the game before a game night, message ZR388 on the IRC when available. _

*What Game?*

For a while now some of the staff have been messing around with an interesting, new game. This game is called *Capi City* and functions much like Monopoly, except it runs online with 2-6 players per game under the singular condition that you have the server and port info. It tends to look a little shifty, but it has been scanned and looked at through-and through. The file is perfectly clean.

*How It's Played*







Once the game is set up and started, the player will go to the side of their screen, where a number of buttons are located. You have Dice, Buy, Auction, Next Turn, Roll To get out of Jail, Get Out of Jail Free, and Pay to Get Out of Jail. Every turn the player rolls the dice and moves that many spaces around the board. The above picture is the in-progress Bell Tree Themed board, while the image below shows the buttons.






The goal of the game is to have the most capital and knock everyone else out of the game by bankrupting them. When you own all of one color set, you can left click on any property that you own all of, and select Buy House, or Buy House Set. You can buy up to four houses for each property, or one Hotel. When you hover over properties in the program, it shows you what rent is worth (How much someone pays when they land on it). Another house option is Sell House, or Sell Row. If you're having financial troubles, you'll need to sell. The last house option is Mortgage Property. You can get a 'loan' from the bank that equals half the cost of the property mortgaged. You can only do this when there are no houses.






This will be what you see on the side bar to the left. There will be one difference between others 'profile' and your own. Looking at the one above, there is a button next to the other two on the right that is missing. That is the trade option, which allows you to trade between two players. I wouldn't recommend trying to do more than two, the game will freeze for everyone. The first icon is 'Property Summary', which will fill in colors for how much of a specific color set you own. The second is a highlighter marker, that increases the size of the users avatar on the board, and highlights every property they own. It comes in handy. 






Now, under Settings > Configure, you can change your icon to be whatever you'd like it to be, turn on and off animations, and change your username. Your username will cut off after a certain number of characters, and the Icon must be PNG format. Keep that in mind when choosing. 

When you're ready to end a game, you'll want to go to Game > Leave Game, or Leave Server. Remember, if you leave a game while it's still going, it will glitch everyone. Even if it doesn't, the game will not let the other players continue without you. Be responsible, and don't internet "flip the board."

*But How Do I Join a Game?*

When you first start up the game it'll be a white screen. There are a couple servers you can use, and during game night if we use this, one of the mods will be hosting it. If you just want to play with a couple friends, where there's plenty of boards to pick from, I recommend using:

*Server: play.psmonopoly.com   Port: 1234*

To use this, simply copy and paste the server into the center-bottom left box, and the port into the center-bottom right, then join server. Keep in mind that *different boards are available based on who's hosting the game.* So, if you don't have a board don't worry about it as long as you're not hosting.

When it comes to joining a game, it's much easier. Simply click the one you want to play, wait for others to join your game (rename it while you wait, and choose your house rules), then when everything's ready, go ahead and play. 

On the Right side of the screen there will be a chatbox, be sure to make use of it if you're not on a chat program like Mumble or Skype, because Monopoly can get really boring without it.

*Installing the Game*

Game Download For Windows
Game Download For Mac [Intel Only] _Game Temporarily removed until a stable package can be created._

*Windows*

Download the file and keep it somewhere you can easily find it
Double click the program. If you're on windows vista or have safety settings on, you may have to run as an administrator to get it to install.
Install as you would any normal windows program
Click the icon to play.

*Mac*

Download the program
Save it somewhere you'll easily be able to see it or use it all the time. I recomend the desktop.
Go into System Preferences
Under security, check the box to allow apps downloaded from anywhere.
Double click the game after closing out your system settings and it should load right up without any kind of install.
If that doesn't work, show package contents for CapiCity by right mouse clicking, and navigating to that option
Double click on wineskin
Go to advanced
Click Test Run
It should play fine like that. It will still function as the regular program, but wine can be a little tricky sometimes.

Enjoy guys! I hope to use this in some sort of TBT game night at some point, but you're welcome to play amongst yourselves on the public server

*Disclaimer:* No member of the TBT staff will be held responsible for inappropriate content used as avatars or text on the game. By downloading and installing the game, you realize that it is out of The Bell Tree's scope of moderation, and will not pursue any kind of action towards anyone. Should you get the game from another source, the validity of the file can not be confirmed, and no one but the downloader can be held responsible for computer damage. If anyone decides to mod the game, or offer different .png images to customize the game, the uploader can not be held responsible for breaking of any game settings because of an error. The Bell Tree theme will not be distributed to any users besides mods because of changes that could be made to the file that will cause it to function badly, or inappropriate content being added to the game.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 2, 2013)

Just when I finished a game of Monopoly on my iPad, alone.

Thanks for this!


----------



## Dandie (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow! It's just like Monopoly, but TBT themed.
What do you open it with once you download it?


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks fun, I will play the game after my exam


----------



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

The TBT theme is currently only on my server. I'm still in the process of editing, adding more events, and debating on how certain things could go while I troubleshoot. Therefore, you're not going to be able to access it unless I open up my server to you guys.

As far as once you open it, it's a program. It plays within itself.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2013)

*flail* I love it.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2013)

This is great.  Thank you.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

I better land on Pokemon every time because I know too much about Pokemon.


----------



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I better land on Pokemon every time because I know too much about Pokemon.



The gist of things seems to go that you'll land on stuff when someone else owns a hotel on it.


----------



## Dandie (Nov 2, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> As far as once you open it, it's a program. It plays within itself.



I can't open it as a program...


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 2, 2013)

Is it Windows 8 compatible? SO MUCH apps aren't compatible with Windows 8.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 2, 2013)

Undefeated ATM


----------



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Is it Windows 8 compatible? SO MUCH apps aren't compatible with Windows 8.



Your version of windows shouldn't matter, but I have no idea considering I don't run windows 8.



Melody said:


> I can't open it as a program...



Did you not install it?
Are you running it as an administrator?
I can't troubleshoot if I don't know what version of windows you're on, or what you're doing from start to finish.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 2, 2013)

Bit of a long shot, but is this available on an iphone?
If not, I'd have to get my computer up and running to play it...
Still a cool game though


----------



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Bit of a long shot, but is this available on an iphone?
> If not, I'd have to get my computer up and running to play it...
> Still a cool game though



It is not.
To be honest, Mac users themselves are lucky to get it because I had to make the package from scratch to work. I can't imagine doing it for a mobile device.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll try to download it and hopefully it's compatible with Windows 8.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just downloaded it, and it turns out that it is not compatible with 8.


----------



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'll try to download it and hopefully it's compatible with Windows 8.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just downloaded it, and it turns out that it is not compatible with 8.



Sorry. You'll have to either emulate windows 7, or play on another pc.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 2, 2013)

Aw I wish I owned a PC  
This game looks pretty fun and I think it should be used for TBT Game Nights if it ever comes back around lol


----------



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Aw I wish I owned a PC
> This game looks pretty fun and I think it should be used for TBT Game Nights if it ever comes back around lol



Do you not have any kind of computer?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 3, 2013)

I love it <3

Have to play it on family computer. Darn you Chromebook!


----------



## Laurina (Nov 3, 2013)

I really like this. Nobody ever wants to play Monopoly anymore and I've always been a huge fan of the original and never got into the licensed/special editions. I did download it to see if it'd work. The download went quick on my windows 7 laptop. Just made a new folder for it, extracted the files, and there it is. Probably one of the quickest downloads I've ever had to deal with. It opens up properly, I'll probably take another look at it sometime later this week to get to know how to work it, try it out and whatnot. 

Definitely should be a game night and spur of the moment kind of thing.  
Thank you to all the staff that worked/are working on this game c:
You're all such busy bees coming out with new great ideas, events, and such and I appreciate it!


----------



## Caius (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll try and get everything up and running soon. I still have to try and get a stable package up and running for mac. The bottling application is being really finicky and in order to get it stable at all I have to basically build a 500mb package. That's waaaay too big for what it is.


----------

